# How's the quality of Tissot vs. Victorinox?



## iam7head

Recently sold the Tag Heuer F1 Chrono quartz and now looking for another chronograph(Auto or Quartz), mainly looking at victornix and Tissot for a daily bang around watch.

Here's my dilemma: I don't feel all that impressed with Tag Heuer's built quality vs my seiko's. Both are quartz chrono($1,000 vs $2-300). To be fair to the Tag, it was not bad per se but I didn't see a big jump in quality as far as i can tell.

I am not sure if some of you know what I am saying, I love the Tag but as far as bang for the buck goes, I don't feel like I am hitting the sweet spot. My 6 years old Seiko is about as solid as a new Tag(solid endlink, positive bezel clicks, chrono hand hitting the markers, etc)

Long story(and rants) short, anyone have experience with entry level Tag and tissot? perhaps victorinox in the same price range as well?

$500-1500 is probably my range, anything over the price of a quartz seamaster, I am jumping over;-)

sorry for the long rant, and thanks for reading~


----------



## CLEANS-HIGH

Seiko fans have been saying this for years, Seiko makes top rate watches for the money, between, Tissot and Victorinox, well I have 1 Tissot and 5 Victorinox (another
high quality watch for the money) they both make good watches but my numbers speak for themselves


----------



## sci

Tissot is a watch company with more than 150 years history and experience. I would prefer Victorinox for knives, but not for watches  Quality-wise, Victorinox are not bad watches, just Tissot speaks much more to me.


----------



## mparker

Please indulge this small rant. Without the ability to measure the fit of the movement in the case, the tolerances in all the important locations on and in the case, and the quality of the materials used in the construction I don't see how any of us can properly judge the build quality of better brand watches. I can't tell the difference between my Tissots and my Victorinox or between my Tissots and my IWCs, JLCs, Omegas, etc. for that matter. Experience might count for very experienced dealers and collectors but a casual inspection when making a purchase will give clues to the fit of all the components and that's all I think. Of course, a good fit and finish on what we can see may (should) provide clues to the "build quality" of a watch it's really hard to tell for sure. I take it on faith. The features on a watch dial are another matter. Close inspection of applied and painted components of a dials, the hands, sub-dials, etc. can be studied and a judgement can be made.

To answer your Q more directly ... Tissot. My favorite AD carries Omega, JLC, IWC, PP, AP, Chopard, Rolex, and others but not Tissot. When I go in wearing a Tissot it often gets a lot of attention by the folks working there that day and frequently gets scrutinized under a loupe. Without exception, vintage or new, the Tissots in my collection never fail to engage them with their impressive fit and finish.


----------



## Fender

Both are top quality IMO. However, for the type of watch I was looking for, I went Victorinox Classic Chrono. My first choice was the Tissot V8, but the snap back was a deal breaker. I didn't care for the PRC 200 chrono in person as I found it a bit to bling and not as easy to read, but the quality is there.

In the end, they both use the same movements for the most part. In my case, the very same ETA G10. Build quality is so good in both, I don't see how you could pick one over the over in that department. So, I'd say just get which one speaks to you and you will not be disappointed.

I wish the V8 had a screw back though, I'd be wearing it right now.


----------



## iam7head

mparker said:


> Please indulge this small rant. Without the ability to measure the fit of the movement in the case, the tolerances in all the important locations on and in the case, and the quality of the materials used in the construction I don't see how any of us can properly judge the build quality of better brand watches. I can't tell the difference between my Tissots and my Victorinox or between my Tissots and my IWCs, JLCs, Omegas, etc. for that matter. Experience might count for very experienced dealers and collectors but a casual inspection when making a purchase will give clues to the fit of all the components and that's all I think. Of course, a good fit and finish on what we can see may (should) provide clues to the "build quality" of a watch it's really hard to tell for sure. I take it on faith. The features on a watch dial are another matter. Close inspection of applied and painted components of a dials, the hands, sub-dials, etc. can be studied and a judgement can be made.
> 
> To answer your Q more directly ... Tissot. My favorite AD carries Omega, JLC, IWC, PP, AP, Chopard, Rolex, and others but not Tissot. When I go in wearing a Tissot it often gets a lot of attention by the folks working there that day and frequently gets scrutinized under a loupe. Without exception, vintage or new, the Tissots in my collection never fail to engage them with their impressive fit and finish.


Well to be honest, i didn't open the case and zero it down with a micrometer like i do at work(usually no more than 1/1000 of an inch). But i can tell you this, there's quite a few complaint regarding the screw in crown being a weak point in Tag Heuer F1, I didn't really take notice until I try to zero the choronography and reset the time. The crown some time catches the side of the casing(all internal but i can feel there's a step up there) if someone would force it close that would be the end of that movement. To give them more credit, the link or fitment is slightly better than seiko, slightly as really small difference but the crown issue is what throwing me off. I love the way they look and keep time but that's a big miss for a 1000 dollar watch.(my second tag f1 btw)

I am not a watch maker by any means but I am sure wouldn't mind having something that i can wear day in a day out without worring it falling apart.

Thanks and I am going to check out the PRC and swiss army chorono classic just to give a feel.


----------

